# 2008 NCEES Civil Sample Exam Errata



## reneem (Aug 22, 2011)

Does anyone have it? It has been removed from NCEES website and I've emailed them with no response. Thanks


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 23, 2011)

reneem said:


> Does anyone have it? It has been removed from NCEES website and I've emailed them with no response. Thanks


Try this link.


----------



## reneem (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## kaf21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Does anyone have the Errata for the 2008 and 2011 Civil NCEES PE exams?  I am looking for the general civil morning and the structural afternoon.  Link above is no longer valid.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't have the actual errata for the 2011 exam, but I didn't make any corrections in my copy. Are there any specific problems that you are questioning from the 2011 AM portion?


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 18, 2016)

I think I have it.  It might only be on my work computer though.  But I go back to work tomorrow after three week's paternity leave.  PM me your e-mail addy.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 19, 2016)

I have the 2008 errata if anyone is interested.  I have the 2011 errata but only for AM and Transpo PM.


----------



## SRX (Oct 21, 2016)

can I get a copy of the 2008 errata?

Thanks,

&lt; &gt;@gmail.com


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 24, 2016)

SRX said:


> can I get a copy of the 2008 errata?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> &lt; &gt;@gmail.com


SRX, the direction was to PM me your e-mail address.     Seriously, it might not be the best idea to place your e-mail addy on a public forum.  I deleted your e-mail address from your post.  But not before sending you the errata you requested.     Good luck!


----------



## Tmar1no (Oct 16, 2017)

ptatohed said:


> I have the 2008 errata if anyone is interested.  I have the 2011 errata but only for AM and Transpo PM.


If you have time, could you send the 2011 Errata for Civil Am and PM - Transpo?


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 16, 2017)

Tmar1no said:


> If you have time, could you send the 2011 Errata for Civil Am and PM - Transpo?


Please PM me your e-mail add.


----------

